# Frohe Weihnachten



## sps-concept (22 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen im Forum frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Viele kommen jetzt erst von den (Auslands)baustellen heim, manche müssen auch dort bleiben... Na dann schöne Tage!

André


----------



## MRT (22 Dezember 2007)

Ich schließe mich SPS-concept an und wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## mst (22 Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten und  Störungsfreie Feiertage


----------



## Roos (22 Dezember 2007)

ich wünsche euch alles gute fürs neue jahr und frohe entspannte tage


----------



## bgischel (22 Dezember 2007)

Das wünsche ich auch allen...


----------



## Steve81 (22 Dezember 2007)

Von mir ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten nd einen guten Rutsch!:sm22:


----------



## dalbi (22 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir, ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## IBN-Service (22 Dezember 2007)

Auch ich wünsche allen Schreibern und Lesern des Forums
eine frohe Weihnacht sowie einen gesunden und guten Start ins
Jahr 2008!


----------



## nade (22 Dezember 2007)

Ja ist denn schon Ostern?





Ach neh... der ist grad bei mir vor der Tür vorbei gefahrn.





Also denne feiert schön.


----------



## crash (22 Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## MW (22 Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2007)

...so kinners, noch eine bereitschaftsnacht und dann ist auch bei mir endlich weihnachten "in familie" ... ich wünsch euch was und kommt gut rein ...


----------



## MSB (23 Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, es ist wieder Weihnachten, in den Geschäften stehen wieder Osterhasen,
das Jahr ist schon so gut wie rum ...

Frohes Fest euch Allen!


----------



## Rayk (23 Dezember 2007)

Von mir ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2007)

@ayk



> Von mir ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten


Danke und auch alle im Forum von mir frohe Weihnachten.




> und einen guten Rutsch!


Angeber,
ich denke NICHT,
dass du es solange OHNE das SPS-Forum aushältst


----------



## hubert (24 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Hoffentlich wird das Jahr 2008 weniger stressig.


----------



## hubert (24 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Wünsche allen Forenteilnehmern besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest allen Nutzern dieses Forums, vor allem aber denen, mit denen man immer so schön Erfahrungen austauschen oder herumstreiten kann ...  

Und selbst verständlich auch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und mögen uns auch dann wieder viele schöne neue Probleme beschert werden ...


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und mögen uns auch dann wieder viele schöne neue Probleme beschert werden ...



Dafür wird Siemens und Co. schon sorgen, keine Bange  !

Ansonsten allen eine FROHE WEIHNACHT.


----------



## edison (24 Dezember 2007)

*Frohes Fest*

Auch von mir ein schönes Fest, esst nich soviel und lasst euch reich beschenken


----------



## marlob (24 Dezember 2007)

Wünsche auch allen frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Kai (24 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker (24 Dezember 2007)

So, nun legt alle mal die Arbeitsmappen zur Seite und gönnt euch ein paar schöne besinnliche Tage bei ein paar Bier/Wein/Sekt.





.................................


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest allen Nutzern dieses Forums, vor allem aber denen, mit denen man immer so schön Erfahrungen austauschen oder herumstreiten kann ...
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich mit einem 100% Ack. an.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Hermann (24 Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch frohe weihnachten und en guten rutsch und ein gutes erfolgreiches jahr 2008 (nach 2008 soll der erfolg natürlich nicht aufhöhren)


----------



## seeba (24 Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten.
Feiert schön und lasst euch reichlich beschenken.


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2007)

Wünsche euch allen und euren Nächsten frohe Weinachten.

Es ist jetzt 14:30 - vermutlich die Zeit in der es in allen durschnitshaushalten an diesem Tag am stressigsten zugeht.
Das schöne dabei ist aber wie es ab jetzt bis ca. 20:00 - spürbar -immer ruhiger und besinnlicher wird.

Geniest dieses ausrollen und das ihr heute abend alle in der völligen Besinnlichkeit ankommen werdet...


Seid doch wenigstens in den Feiertagen etwas nett zueinander hier im forum, das gilt für alle - besonders für zotos, jürgen und für mich.

Ich verlange von keinem von euch dass er sich irgendwelche vorsätze für 2008 macht, das gilt für alle - beonders für...


----------



## Tobi P. (24 Dezember 2007)

Meinst du Besinnlichkeit oder Besinnungslosigkeit   Auch von mir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2007)

*Fröhliche Weihnachten*

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche Euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten und 
ein paar ruhige und erholsame Tage. Und auch alles Gute 
für 2008.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Dezember 2007)

*Frohen Rutsch und gute Feiertage*

auch von mir  

und in Sachen Ostern hatte ich noch so ne Assoziation (siehe anhängende Grafik)


----------



## jabba (24 Dezember 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich wünsche Euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten und
> ein paar ruhige und erholsame Tage. Und auch alles Gute
> für 2008.


 
Da schliesse ich doch mal ganz einfach an.

Ich wünsche auch allen ein paar ruhige Tage, das ist es,was ich mir dieses Jahr selber gönne.
Das schönste für mich an Weihnachten ist,
das auch die Kunden mal ruhig und besinnlich sind.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zu Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Und dass jeder die Geschenke bekommt, die er sich wünscht (oder doch nur die, die er verdient ). Bleibt alle gesund. Und für alle, die über die Tage Bereitschaft haben oder arbeiten müssen, eine ruhige Zeit.


----------



## mariob (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
für die, die es verdient haben schließe ich mich nachträglich an... bei uns im Laden spinnt die ZLT und diesmal hat es den richtigen erwischt. Auch ein Geschenk.

Mario


----------

